# Does anyone know what tree this is?



## satsuma (Feb 29, 2008)

I discovered this tree in southeastern georgia, and am unable to identify it. Does anyone have any idea what species this could be? All I know is that this sapling popped up from the roots of another of its kind. Any help would be much appreciated.


----------



## Mr. Plisken (Mar 4, 2008)

Just a guess, carolina buckthorn?


----------



## Elmore (Mar 4, 2008)

Quercus laurifolia (Laurel oak)






http://www.dkimages.com/discover/Ho.../Quercus-laurifolia/Quercus-laurifolia-4.html


----------



## mckeetree (Mar 7, 2008)

Elmore said:


> Quercus laurifolia (Laurel oak)
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Are you sure? Look how waxy the leaves are. I've seen laurel oak and I didn't remember that waxy cuticle.


----------



## Baz (Mar 8, 2008)

Frankliniana?


----------



## Elmore (Mar 9, 2008)

mckeetree said:


> Are you sure? Look how waxy the leaves are. I've seen laurel oak and I didn't remember that waxy cuticle.




Sure???...hell no. Just guessing. More detailed photos may help. Pics of buds, bud scars, stems, petiols, the under side of leaves etc..


----------

